

'Done is better than perfect' + 5 other habits of highly productive people - James_Henry2
http://markhayes.ca/2011/11/26/6-habits-of-highly-productive-people/

======
ten4backdoor
Some good ones there, I especially like 'micro-manage yourself,' but I don't
agree with stop multitasking. I know recent research shows that it can lower
IQ but I've never had a problem with multitasking.

